# How typical to have a 30 min lesson?



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

When my daughter first started riding, the instructor spend about 30-40 minutes helping her to get the horse and get it ready for riding. The actual riding was 25-30 minutes, but I felt we were getting about an hour of instructor's time, and it felt reasonable. 

Now the instructor tells her to get the horse herself, which my daughter is very proud of, but... The instructor checks her email or chats with someone while my daughter grooms and tacks up. The riding lesson is still 25-30 minutes long. Everyone's lesson in the barn (private lessons only there) is 30 minutes long. It seems that those who lease there also ride for about 30 minutes. 

Is this a typical lesson length?


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Depending on where you are...

Some places tack up for you before you get there. Others you have to go get the horse and do it yourself (I prefer this option). There's no reason why the instructor _should_ be assisting your child unless she (your daughter) is unfamiliar with horses.

And yes, 30 minutes is a common lesson length.


Edit: I wouldn't be too concerned with the instructor checking emails and such while your daughter gets the horse ready. You're not paying her for anything except the time that your daughter is actually ON the horse.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I give lessons to kids and I guess my kids usually end up riding for about 15 minutes. It's not really intentional but that's generally the way it works out. Here's a break down of what a typical lesson from me looks like:
On the hour, the kid arrives (some of my kids generally arrive 5-10 minutes late which I include in the lesson "time")
We catch the horse
We groom+tack up said horse and USUALLY by 20 after, the kid is on and riding. Some kids do take longer to tack up so they have shorter ride times (some kids are more chatty, etc, and I want to take the time to answer their questions/chat with them if that's what they want to do vs jut shoving them at the horse because it's "time").
Then, from about 20 after to 35-45 after (that depends on how the lesson is going and how experienced the kid is with untacking), the child rides.
The average "stop time" is 40 after at which time I have the child dismount, we walk down the barn, untack the horse, etc. Post-ride things (feeding/blanketing/cursory brushing/locking up/putting everything away/etc) generally go right up to the hour, then we walk up from the barn to where ever the parents has parked or is waiting which generally takes us about 5 minutes into the next hour.

Some instructors focus a lot more on the riding side of things which I would love to do but at the same time, I grew up taking those sorts of lessons and when I got my own horse, I had ZERO idea of how to take care of a horse pre/post ride, how to feed a horse, etc. Since most of my kids are taking lessons because they want to own a horse someday, I'm trying to make the transition into ownership a bit easier by making it so they already know what "the right thing" is. 

I do hang out with my kids while they take care of the horse pre+post (great time to answer questions and find out how the kid is feeling that week!) but I can understand why it might be hard for an instructor to do that, especially if the child in question is competent. I've sometimes found myself "mother-hen"-ing and not allowing the child to take care of something on their own that they know how to handle . So that's something I have to watch myself for - not taking over when something little goes "wrong". And depending on how social the instructor is, she might feel awkward talking to a child on a 1:1 basis without a horse in the way. I know I did at first but then I powered through the awkward. But it took a conscience decision on my part to NOT "give up" once I wasn't really vitally needed during tacking up. 

Bottom line, as long as your daughter is enjoying herself and looking forward to her lesson, I wouldn't worry about it. It's probably not the absolute best way of teaching a lesson but it's not uncommon - that's how every instructor I've ever had has been. One I actually had to call, on my cell phone, to get her out of her house for my lesson AFTER I had tacked the horse up! THAT was silly. hahaha


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

Reno Bay said:


> Depending on where you are...
> 
> Some places tack up for you before you get there. Others you have to go get the horse and do it yourself (I prefer this option). There's no reason why the instructor _should_ be assisting your child unless she (your daughter) is unfamiliar with horses.
> 
> ...


Thanks! It is true, she doesn't need any assistance now, she's fine with getting the horse and tacking up. It is just suddenly the lesson price seems so much higher now, as her actual time with the instructor is so much shorter. :lol: 

It is good to know that 30 minutes is a common length.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Wallaby said:


> One I actually had to call, on my cell phone, to get her out of her house for my lesson AFTER I had tacked the horse up! THAT was silly. hahaha


That is a little ridiculous.
Of course I sort of do the same thing. When it's time for my lesson (in the middle of cleaning stalls) I call my BO and she tells me to get the horse ready. I grab him from his field, brush him down, and tack him up. Then I either call the BO again or wait for her to come to the barn from her house (less than 100 feet away). She's cool and I never have do do anything else on those days anyway...plus shes recovering from a full hip replacement soooooo...yeah. She needs to rest.

Horselessmom, in regards to price. I don't know how much you're paying. That's your business. The place I was riding before I moved to the place I'm at now was $480 for twelve 1-hour lessons. And that was GROUP lessons...


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you! 

I understand what you are saying. I like how your lessons include horse care as well. It is a difficult choice, for a child, though, to decide what they want more--talk with the trainer or ride. My daughter is so interested in all horse care aspects and used to ask so many questions, but she also loves to ride. Since she figured out her lessons will be shorter if she asks questions, and she doesn't talk to the trainer as much. 

When the trainer spent an hour with her, it felt I was paying for 1 hour, but now I'm paying the same money for less. But I guess this is how it is.




Wallaby said:


> I give lessons to kids and I guess my kids usually end up riding for about 15 minutes. It's not really intentional but that's generally the way it works out. Here's a break down of what a typical lesson from me looks like:
> On the hour, the kid arrives (some of my kids generally arrive 5-10 minutes late which I include in the lesson "time")
> We catch the horse
> We groom+tack up said horse and USUALLY by 20 after, the kid is on and riding. Some kids do take longer to tack up so they have shorter ride times (some kids are more chatty, etc, and I want to take the time to answer their questions/chat with them if that's what they want to do vs jut shoving them at the horse because it's "time").
> ...


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

Reno Bay said:


> Horselessmom, in regards to price. I don't know how much you're paying. That's your business. The place I was riding before I moved to the place I'm at now was $480 for twelve 1-hour lessons. And that was GROUP lessons...


I'm paying that much for the 30 minutes private lessons. Another barn I know charges $50 for 30 minutes private, but they offer cheaper group lessons, at least.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I do 30 minute lessons with my really young kids. Six-year-olds. They just don't have the attention span for an hour, and there is only so much you can teach some six-year-olds. We catch the horse, groom, and tack up. I make them do as much as reasonable by themselves (I end up lifting the saddle and such, but they have to hand me things and tell me how to put them on.) That takes about 15 minutes. 

We spend about 15 minutes riding. We stay on a lunge line with the little kids for a while and just teach them basic form and balance. Once they can walk/trot well without hands, they get their reins. From there, it depends how far we can go. Some kids just have rough hands and can't do much more than walk, and maybe trot a bit. If I feel they can reasonably go further than basic walk/trot and have the attention span/staying power to keep with me for an hour, I sometimes upgrade them at that point. 

But I stay with them for the whole 30 minutes, teaching and watching. It's a fairly packed 30 minutes. But if the kid's doing everything right, I don't say anything. They know the drill. My goal with my students is for it be to reasonable for them to go to the pasture, catch their own horse, tack it up, and be able to start their lesson without help from me.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

Brighteyes said:


> I do 30 minute lessons with my really young kids. Six-year-olds. They just don't have the attention span for an hour, and there is only so much you can teach some six-year-olds. We catch the horse, groom, and tack up. I make them do as much as reasonable by themselves (I end up lifting the saddle and such, but they have to hand me things and tell me how to put them on.) That takes about 15 minutes.
> 
> We spend about 15 minutes riding. We stay on a lunge line with the little kids for a while and just teach them basic form and balance. Once they can walk/trot well without hands, they get their reins. From there, it depends how far we can go. Some kids just have rough hands and can't do much more than walk, and maybe trot a bit. If I feel they can reasonably go further than basic walk/trot and have the attention span/staying power to keep with me for an hour, I sometimes upgrade them at that point.
> 
> But I stay with them for the whole 30 minutes, teaching and watching. It's a fairly packed 30 minutes. But if the kid's doing everything right, I don't say anything. They know the drill. My goal with my students is for it be to reasonable for them to go to the pasture, catch their own horse, tack it up, and be able to start their lesson without help from me.


Thanks! She's 10, and she is physically and mentally ready for 1 hour. Her 30 minutes are very packed, that's for sure. I just wish it were at least 45 minutes. (Crazy mom, I know. :shock::lol

But she mentions too, how short the lessons are.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Where I am , lessons are at least 45 minutes. Students tack up the horse on their own time, prior to their lesson. If they are late, the tacking up time comes out of their hour. I would find 30 minutes of time to be too short if the child has the strenth and mental focus for more.

how much are you paying? and is this group or private? is she allowed to spend 30 minutes AFTER the lesson riding on her own, so she can practice?


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Where I am , lessons are at least 45 minutes. Students tack up the horse on their own time, prior to their lesson. If they are late, the tacking up time comes out of their hour. I would find 30 minutes of time to be too short if the child has the strenth and mental focus for more.
> 
> how much are you paying? and is this group or private? is she allowed to spend 30 minutes AFTER the lesson riding on her own, so she can practice?


These are privates, no group lessons offered at the barn. $40, which, I believe is about average for our area. I didn't ask whether she'd be allowed to ride after the lesson, I assumed she wasn't, as it was never suggested. I haven't seen any one else do it. My guess is that she wouldn't be allowed, but maybe I should ask? Is this normally done? 

If she could practice for even 15-20 minutes after her lesson, I'd feel better.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Horselessmom, most likely, you have always been paying for the 30 minute lesson, but when your child was just learning, the instructor was giving up her time beforehand voluntarily to help her learn the proper way to get ready for a lesson. This was probably a free add-on in the eyes of the instructor. Maybe you should think of it that way. I have always done that with my students. I charge for the saddle time, and I offer my time before and after as a bonus, to teach them the ins and outs of horsemanship. Once they are able to do that themselves, I am still around if they have a question, but I expect them to get ready, while I do other things that need to be done. A lot of barns have the horses ready when the student shows up, they ride, they leave, they are never taught to do anything on the ground. And they would still pay the same fee for the 30 minute lesson, even though they aren't getting any extras.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

horselessmom said:


> These are privates, no group lessons offered at the barn. $40, which, I believe is about average for our area. I didn't ask whether she'd be allowed to ride after the lesson, I assumed she wasn't, as it was never suggested. I haven't seen any one else do it. My guess is that she wouldn't be allowed, but maybe I should ask? Is this normally done?
> 
> If she could practice for even 15-20 minutes after her lesson, I'd feel better.


 
40
$ for half hours sounds typical to me. an hours might only cost 50 or 55, so might be worth it to get one hour lessons. riding lessons, private ones, are VERY expensive. I used to pay 60$, and this was years ago!


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> 40
> $ for half hours sounds typical to me. an hours might only cost 50 or 55, so might be worth it to get one hour lessons. riding lessons, private ones, are VERY expensive. I used to pay 60$, and this was years ago!


 I'd happily pay $60 for an hour, but an hour would be $80 in our barn.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

apachiedragon said:


> Horselessmom, most likely, you have always been paying for the 30 minute lesson, but when your child was just learning, the instructor was giving up her time beforehand voluntarily to help her learn the proper way to get ready for a lesson. This was probably a free add-on in the eyes of the instructor. Maybe you should think of it that way. I have always done that with my students. I charge for the saddle time, and I offer my time before and after as a bonus, to teach them the ins and outs of horsemanship. Once they are able to do that themselves, I am still around if they have a question, but I expect them to get ready, while I do other things that need to be done. A lot of barns have the horses ready when the student shows up, they ride, they leave, they are never taught to do anything on the ground. And they would still pay the same fee for the 30 minute lesson, even though they aren't getting any extras.


That's a good point!


----------



## TBrider (Aug 6, 2012)

I have to tack up and untack on my own time before and after the lesson. My lesson usually last 1 hour or 45 minutes


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Where I used to take lessons, the lessons used to be an hour long, $40 private, not including tacking up. Now it's $50 private for a 45 minute lesson, you have to tack up yourself, unless of course you don't know how to. And it's $45 for a group lesson. I wasn't too happy about the change but I continued for a while anyway. I'm surprised at some of these other costs and ways of doing lessons that I am seeing on here.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

My lessons were $25 for an hour of riding (if i could last that long stamina wise!), but my coach is very generous with her time, she teaches from home and really just does it for the love of it. She is CHA certified and insured and in turn takes lesson with a very well qualified coach, so she's not just some hack job. (I say the lessons WERE $25, because really I don't pay for lessons any more)


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

kenda said:


> My lessons were $25 for an hour of riding (if i could last that long stamina wise!), but my coach is very generous with her time, she teaches from home and really just does it for the love of it. She is CHA certified and insured and in turn takes lesson with a very well qualified coach, so she's not just some hack job. (I say the lessons WERE $25, because really I don't pay for lessons any more)



Wow where is this? Lol I'm currently looking around for lessons and would love to pay this price but won't mind paying more lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Just from another perspective, when I'm teaching I teach hour long group lessons but half hour private - and specifically for the horse, not the rider. In a group lesson, the horses get respites while other riders take their turn. A private lesson is more intense on the horse, ad asks more of them physically - especiallyon a lunge lesson or a lesson where the child is cantering and jumping. That's my reasoning anyway.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

This makes me very thankful for my trainer. She charges $55 for around an hour private, and then $25/$30 per rider in a group lesson on average. However, she'd stay after with you if you needed, and you can always always approach her on your horse and ask "can you show me how to do this?" and she'll spend as much time is needed free of charge to show you. She's also super flexible about the money. If you don't have it then, she'll wait. She says often, "Don't let the money get in the way of your horse being ridden", or "I'd rather you come ask me these things without money than be left learning bad habits just because you can't pay."

I think all instructors should be like that. I should add every single one of her student that competes is consistantly winning. At equestrian team meets, there was me and three other riders who rode with her and all three of us consistantly placed top 5 at LEAST in our events and her other students like the barrelr acers and winning checks left and right, and her english students always come home with ribbons. She's pretty one of a kind, no BS, no tricks, she just honestly cares.

It's hard for me to compare that to other barns where things aren't quite so warm and fuzzy. I wouldn't accept that after what I've been getting from my barn, but I also know that what I get isn't typical.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> This makes me very thankful for my trainer. She charges $55 for around an hour private, and then $25/$30 per rider in a group lesson on average. However, she'd stay after with you if you needed, and you can always always approach her on your horse and ask "can you show me how to do this?" and she'll spend as much time is needed free of charge to show you. She's also super flexible about the money. If you don't have it then, she'll wait. She says often, "Don't let the money get in the way of your horse being ridden", or "I'd rather you come ask me these things without money than be left learning bad habits just because you can't pay."
> 
> I think all instructors should be like that. I should add every single one of her student that competes is consistantly winning. At equestrian team meets, there was me and three other riders who rode with her and all three of us consistantly placed top 5 at LEAST in our events and her other students like the barrelr acers and winning checks left and right, and her english students always come home with ribbons. She's pretty one of a kind, no BS, no tricks, she just honestly cares.
> 
> It's hard for me to compare that to other barns where things aren't quite so warm and fuzzy. I wouldn't accept that after what I've been getting from my barn, but I also know that what I get isn't typical.


That sounds so nice. You're very fortunate!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

When I began taking lessons, most of the time was spent learning how to groom, saddle, and unsaddle. Plus, while I was learning all that, my riding instructor told me facts about horses, or she'd ask me parts of the horse, or horse terms that everyone needs to know. I learned a lot of stuff that way. As the lessons went on I did more and more by myself until she just did a check up after I was finished to make sure everything was done correctly. 

Now I have been tacking up myself for a long time, and then I get the whole hour lesson afterward. She doesn't start counting the time now until my butt is actually on the horse. She gets paid $25 for an hour long, private lesson, and she often will teach a little overtime. 

I practice what I learn after most lessons, but then, I have my own horse. You could ask for your daughter to have a little practicing time after her lesson. Especially since it is so short.

Really I would politely confront her about the lesson length. If you are really paying for an hour and only actually getting 30 minutes worth of lesson you are getting ripped off.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

When I began taking lessons, most of the time was spent learning how to groom, saddle, and unsaddle. Plus, while I was learning all that, my riding instructor told me facts about horses, or she'd ask me parts of the horse, or horse terms that everyone needs to know. I learned a lot of stuff that way. As the lessons went on I did more and more by myself until she just did a check up after I was finished to make sure everything was done correctly. 

Now I have been tacking up myself for a long time, and then I get the whole hour lesson afterward. She doesn't start counting the time now until my butt is actually on the horse. She gets paid $25 for an hour long, private lesson, and she often will teach a little overtime if no one is coming after me. I often stay after the lesson and help with barn chores just cuz.

I practice what I learn after most lessons, but then, I have my own horse. You could ask for your daughter to have a little practicing time after her lesson. Especially since it is so short.

Really I would politely confront her about the lesson length. If you are really paying for an hour and only actually getting 30 minutes worth of lesson you are getting ripped off.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

horselessmom said:


> When my daughter first started riding, the instructor spend about 30-40 minutes helping her to get the horse and get it ready for riding. The actual riding was 25-30 minutes, but I felt we were getting about an hour of instructor's time, and it felt reasonable.
> 
> Now the instructor tells her to get the horse herself, which my daughter is very proud of, but... The instructor checks her email or chats with someone while my daughter grooms and tacks up. The riding lesson is still 25-30 minutes long. Everyone's lesson in the barn (private lessons only there) is 30 minutes long. It seems that those who lease there also ride for about 30 minutes.
> 
> Is this a typical lesson length?


sounds pretty typical, my instructor helped me tack up the first few lessons and made sure I knew how when I could do it on my own she started doing other things while I tacked up like finishing another lesson/ riding or usually just talking or texting, sometimes I'm even at the barn first if she hasn't come down yet (she lives on the property) or she's been out to lunch or made a starbucks run.


----------



## katdressagegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

Where I ride, we always have one hour lessons that turn into two hour lessons because my instructor is awesome like that. The younger children will have half hour lessons that turn into hour lessons...even if they need help tacking up. Hahah I don't need any help tacking up, and while I'm getting ready my instructor will be busy doing stuff, but soon as I get on my horse the lesson starts. She charges $45 for a lesson that doesn't end until you have gotten whatever it is she wants you to get, and that usually ends up being two hours (with moi) because we often talk before and after the lesson, kind of analyzing everything we did I love it there.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> This makes me very thankful for my trainer. She charges $55 for around an hour private, and then $25/$30 per rider in a group lesson on average. However, she'd stay after with you if you needed, and you can always always approach her on your horse and ask "can you show me how to do this?" and she'll spend as much time is needed free of charge to show you. She's also super flexible about the money. If you don't have it then, she'll wait. She says often, "Don't let the money get in the way of your horse being ridden", or "I'd rather you come ask me these things without money than be left learning bad habits just because you can't pay."
> 
> I think all instructors should be like that. I should add every single one of her student that competes is consistantly winning. At equestrian team meets, there was me and three other riders who rode with her and all three of us consistantly placed top 5 at LEAST in our events and her other students like the barrelr acers and winning checks left and right, and her english students always come home with ribbons. She's pretty one of a kind, no BS, no tricks, she just honestly cares.
> 
> It's hard for me to compare that to other barns where things aren't quite so warm and fuzzy. I wouldn't accept that after what I've been getting from my barn, but I also know that what I get isn't typical.


This is so wonderful and, unfortunately, exceptional. She sounds like an amazing person and trainer.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

katdressagegirl said:


> Where I ride, we always have one hour lessons that turn into two hour lessons because my instructor is awesome like that. The younger children will have half hour lessons that turn into hour lessons...even if they need help tacking up. Hahah I don't need any help tacking up, and while I'm getting ready my instructor will be busy doing stuff, but soon as I get on my horse the lesson starts. She charges $45 for a lesson that doesn't end until you have gotten whatever it is she wants you to get, and that usually ends up being two hours (with moi) because we often talk before and after the lesson, kind of analyzing everything we did I love it there.


This too, is awesome.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Lindze said:


> Wow where is this? Lol I'm currently looking around for lessons and would love to pay this price but won't mind paying more lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Abbotsford, BC. So a little bit of a trip for you.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

My lessons are $45 dollars per half hour. I normally get there about 20-25 minutes before, tack up in about 15-20 minutes, and then walk around the ring for a few laps before my actual lesson begins. I normally just get my horse and I situated in the saddle, make sure my stirrups feel good, and sometimes make sure he will go forward off my leg. Then my lesson begins. After, I untack and turn him out.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I only give private one hour lessons aside from a couple of "boot camp" days before big shows and fairs when all of my students come work & ride together for the whole day. 

For me an hour is an hour, it's up to the student how their time is divided. If you can hustle and tack up in 5 minutes then 55 minutes is spent riding. If you dally around and take a half hour to tack up then you ride for 30 minutes. I prefer students to show up 10 minutes early and get the horse ready. I'm always willing to go over to work on something not quite finished in the hour time frame, provided I don't have another lesson following.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

I think that compared to all this, I, myself, am very fortunate too...my trainer/BO doesn’t actually charge anything for lessons, now that I think about it - one of those barns, I suppose. You can be there as long as you want, and she will be there with you unless, say, it’s a day she is working. Weekends at my barn are literally the best. And she lives in the property; a few minutes is what it takes for her to get to the barn, usually less than a minute. The only thing she charges for is boarding itself, really...I can’t really help on the what is typical thing. Like autumnheart, I think I would be shocked going to other barns, seeing as how mine is. There aren’t group lessons either, unless you ask for them or she suggests them, and you actually want to. She knows some kids are not very good with groups/get too nervous, so never pushes it. Most is private - I don’t know how she manages her time so well/is so kind to everyone when we have a pretty busy-ish barn! She and I could talk for hours about anything, as well as she talks to my mom while I’m riding in the arena under her close eye, if needed be. And I can tack by myself, too. Maybe everyone should just head over to my barn, haha! Including your daughter, horselessmom  :lol:


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

It is really interesting to learn about how different barns are run! Thank you for sharing, everyone.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the instructor texting or talking while your daughter is tacking up. Honestly, I bet it takes some pressure off of your daughter when she's trying to remember every little trick and ditty. As an instructor, I know that staring at my students' every move makes them nervous. Nonchalant supervision on previously taught tasks is more productive.


----------



## SamBadger (Aug 7, 2011)

Where I ride lessons are 30 minutes, and we pay around £13.50 for an advanced lesson (group) and private lessons are supposed to be £35 per person for 45 minutes i think, but my instructor gives me and my sister discount, £25 each and for an hour, sometimes more. 
When we get there for a group lesson the horses are already tacked up by people who work there, and we wait for 5-10 minutes then go up and ride depending on how earlier we get there. Same thing for the private lessons, normally after the private lessons we get to un-tack and put them out if they're going out. 

It's normal where i live for lessons to be 30 minutes, i know a few places which do 1 hour lessons though but around £25 per person.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

When I take a lesson it is with my own horse so I tack up and warm up before my lesson starts. The instructor comes in while I am nearing the end of my warm up which I have timed so I start on time. A hour lesson is typically 50 minutes of instructor time and when done I take care of the horse myself. If I were learning how to tack up and care for another horse that would be in the hour.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Tessa7707 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the instructor texting or talking while your daughter is tacking up. Honestly, I bet it takes some pressure off of your daughter when she's trying to remember every little trick and ditty. As an instructor, I know that staring at my students' every move makes them nervous. Nonchalant supervision on previously taught tasks is more productive.


 Don't agree. If I am paying they better be giving the attention to me. A olympic horse person just lost his job for texting and taking calls during lessons. If paying I don't want to be taken advantage of.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow, in my area lessons are always at least 45 minutes. I currently pay 45 for an hour of private, however I do know a barn that charges almost that for 30 min. :/


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

As everyone's replies imply, it varies from barn to barn. Growing up, the barns I rode at generally had 30 minute private lessons and hour-long group lessons. At the very first barn the horse was already tacked for me, though after I assisted in untacking. The second barn and every barn thereafter required me to get my horse and get it ready. This just meant getting there 20 or 30 minutes early. Several of those barns expected me to have my butt in the saddle at the start of the hour, while others were more relaxed, though however late I was would cut into my riding time.

When I was teaching lessons, my barn owner instructed me that it was one hour: The kids got there, I helped or supervised them tacking up, the kid rode until 15 minutes were left, and then they untacked and were done within one hour exactly. I was terrible about this though and generally let my kids ride a few minutes extra, assuming I had the time (and patience) that particular day.

So once again... this just goes to show that it varies. But $40 for a half hour of private instruction sounds like a pretty good deal to me as long as you feel she's learning and getting something out of the lessons.


----------



## Mariss (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok I only got to page two so excuse my ignorance if this is covered later in the thread. I spent years coaching gymnastics, so I have learned how to be a really good coach. 

This is my take on it....
Your trainer may be a great horse trainer, but it sounds like she isn't a good kid trainer. I think your daughter would get a lot more out of it if your trainer talked to her and took an interest in her life etc when she is on the ground tacking up etc. I think its good to have her tack up and everything alone, but I think your trainer should be nearby where she can talk to her etc, because I think that would make your daughter feel like a more well rounded lesson, instead of doing stuff by herself while her trainer seems interested in other things, and then getting on a horse for half an hour, and then putting them away etc.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

kenda said:


> Abbotsford, BC. So a little bit of a trip for you.


Heeeeey! that's where the school Im applying to is!


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> Don't agree. If I am paying they better be giving the attention to me. A olympic horse person just lost his job for texting and taking calls during lessons. If paying I don't want to be taken advantage of.


 I see your point.  However, for kids at this level of training that don't have a horse at home to practice on, they need hands-on practice doing it all by themselves- the only time they get is at lessons. I see a huge sense of pride in kids eyes when I say "Go get your horse". They take ownership and responsibility. I'm always keeping an eye on them, but if I'm hovering it makes them feel like I don't trust them enough to do it themselves. 
I think the solution here is communication. Doesn't sound like the OP knows exactly what she's paying for, how long the lesson is supposed to be, and whether tacking up is part of the lesson time.


----------

